# Mattinata del cazzo



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2013)

Alle sette e mezza stamattina prendo la macchina per andare in un posto e.


E.




E.


Qualche fottuto rotto in culo mi aveva distrutto un finestrino, aperto la macchina, rubato lo stereo a frontalino e disintegrato il cruscotto. Credo con un piede di porco.
Attimo di paresi cerebrale.
Sposto lo sguardo verso la macchina di Mattia e...
Fotocopia della mia.
Sposto ancora lo sguardo e ho contato oltre alle nostre due,  quattro macchine disintegrate in quel modo.

Dei ladri merdosi a catena di montaggio.
La prima cosa che ho fatto è stata quella di andare ad avvertire gli altri poi ho dovuto avvertire Mattia.
Che era il più problematico.
Mentre mi facevo un caffè e maledicevo il fatto di non avere nemmeno una sigaretta  per farmi una canna (ma in effetti non avevo nemmeno la maria) pensavo a come dare la notizia al mio amore grande napulè, per evitare uno dei suoi picchi.

L'ho sentito fare lo sbadiglio del risveglio con tanto di stiramento, ho riempito la tazzina di caffè e glielo portato.
-Racchia ciao...che gentile stamattina....mmmhhh...devi dirmi qualcosa? hai messo qualcosa dentro il caffè? bevi prima tu...Ma come mai sei ancora a casa?-
Ho risposto tutto d'un fiato -Mihannorubatolostereo della macchinadistruggendomiilcruscottoeildefelettore destro.-
Lui è sbiancato -Sei sempre la solita scema! Avrai lasciato lo stereo in bella vista! Vedi che sei...-
-Hannoapertoanche latua.-
-...anche la mia?-
-Si.-

E' partito il picco.
Cinque minuti dopo eravamo li. Lui che cristava come un indemoniato, io tranquilla.
Tanto che mi agito a fare. Non è che se faccio _porco bidibodibù_ la macchina si riaggiusta automaticamente.
Era talmente nervoso e incazzato che continuava a girare in tondo e sfogarsi con l'altro napulè suo amico (che io non saluto) a cui pure a lui hanno distrutto la macchina.
E io a togliere vetri infranti.
A mettere plastica e cartone al posto del deflettore. In una cosa carina ma più che altro funzionale.
Poi prendere Mattia per mano e caricarlo in macchina e portarlo dai carabinieri a fare la denuncia.
E nel mentre ha chiamato mammà. Sua.
Poi a car glass a farci fare un preventivo per i vetri e siamo svenuti.
E un ora dopo a casa avevamo la calata dei napulè con le congetture più assurde.
-E' stato nù dispetto!-
E io -ma dispetto di che...-
E rotture di coglioni.
10 persone a fare un cazzo. Solo casino.
Finchè all'una.
La mia pazienza ha avuto un tracollo e alla domanda di Mattia  alla sua famigghia -Volete fermarvi a pranzo?-
Ho risposto io -Si, ma al ristornate.-

E Man ancora niente.

E uno dei gatti del cazzo stanotte è salito sul mobile delle orchidee e ne ha buttate giù due, una rompendola. 
E sotto c'era lo zygopetalum che è stato schiacciato.


Oggi mi sa che faccio una strage.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2013)

Cacchio Tebe che giornata di merda. Mi dispiace. 
per i gatti: usare un giro di rete bassa attorno ai vasi? quella verde di plastica... impedisce di rovesciarli e farli cadere.

la mia cambria sta rifiorendo ... e la miltonia sta facendo una roba che ancora non so cos'è... ma appena lo scopro ti dico.


----------



## gas (10 Maggio 2013)

credo che sia arrivato il momento di passare da padre pio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Maggio 2013)

gas;bt8262 ha detto:
			
		

> credo che sia arrivato il momento di passare da padre pio


o forse sarebbe stato il caso di non passarci proprio... :mrgreen:


----------

